# Douro Valley Portugal



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Been looking at Northern Portugal,looking at the Douro Valley .
Has anyone been there,your comments would be appreciated.


Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Is it ok to bump this one,i guess the people to answer will now be in Spain or Portugal.

Thanks

Les


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Steep valley sides, picturesque, narrow roads plenty of Port in the Quintas. Porto also worth a visit. Go for it I found it worthwhile

Dick


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We visited some years ago and can recommend it.

There is some info on Peedee's site at http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/CaravanTravels_Portugal.html

There's also more info at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1053/30/

Regards

Don


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

We came home this way in March this year. We parked across the river from Porto at Vila Nova de Gaia. The road down to the river is very steep and we approached from the western end and came across a large car park on spare ground with no parking restrictions that we could see. There was a french motorhome there so we stayed the nght as well. There is a lovely walkway that we cycled along the river front but it is easily walkable. Make sure you keep some energy though for the steep climb up to the port lodges.
We took the road along the Duoro from Porto and this was endless up and down hill and winding. There are aires along the way and I will look out the details and post them. I do remember the one at Peso da Regua had free electricity. We also stayed further up at Pinhao where you can park right on the river and it is quite beautiful. After this we headed north away from the Duoro and headed home. Well worth the visit.


----------

